

Internet Explorer, The Anime - Shenglong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHTUlF7NA2o

======
fidz
I know MS Japan and Taiwan is making some other tan to increase selling. Idk
if other tech company should follow Microsoft decision, since Asia culture is
a little bit different.

